
Bayesian Methods for Hackers - Anon84
http://camdavidsonpilon.github.io/Probabilistic-Programming-and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/#prologue
======
jjaredsimpson
This idea that understanding something from 1st principles is a burden instead
of a good foundation is puzzling to me. The work one does in the abstract is
the foundation for the concrete.

>The Bayesian method is the natural approach to inference, yet it is hidden
from readers behind chapters of slow, mathematical analysis.

I don't understand the perspective that math hides information, as opposed to
the view that it makes understanding possible.

Can you say you truly understand anything if you don't even understand why it
works.

Do you understand derivatives by knowing some tables of pairs of functions and
some handwavy ideas about slope.

------
OafTobark
Link has been flagged by Chrome with Malware. Flagging this post for that
reason.

